# Overclock?



## Bassaholic333 (Sep 24, 2011)

So just trying to get a feel what everyone is using to overclock their phones. What parameters they are using? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## buhohitr (Dec 15, 2011)

I think for most users, 1200 is the max safe frequency for the Charge. Since all phones are different, I would start out as follow and allowed it to run 2-3days before change to another settings:
Undervolting
1200 -25 (max -50)
1000 -25 (max -50)
800 -50 (max -100)
400 -50 (max -100)
200 -100 (max -100)
100 -100 (max -150)
There is a trick to keep phone snappy without over clocking too much, this works even for Undervolting.
Set your min=400 and max=1000/1200
Try out these settings and report back.


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

I am doing

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## buhohitr (Dec 15, 2011)

JihadSquad said:


> I am doing
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> ...


Only some phones can go as low as yours, but most phone will experience lagging, not snappy anymore, specially coming out of sleep mode,


----------



## number1kgfan (Sep 4, 2011)

What app is the best to set up and configure these parameters? Voltage control? Set CPU? Tegrak overclock? Do one of these have an advantage over another?

I am running the PBJ 0130 kernel, but I've been hesitant to experiment with overclocking.

Does anyone have a link to a recent guide about overclocking the Charge? Thanks.


----------



## tazer2death (Oct 10, 2011)

I recently hopped over to Voltage Control and would definitely recommend it. I think imnuts also suggests it in his kernel thread. (at the very least it is mentioned)

Full functionality for free


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

buhohitr said:


> Only some phones can go as low as yours, but most phone will experience lagging, not snappy anymore, specially coming out of sleep mode,


I run those at 800mhz max and conservative governor to save battery and it is still snappy.

But i agree my phone is rare. It is stable at 1440 stock voltage (albeit a huge battery draw)

Sent from my pocket-sized, Linux-based computer using electromagnetic radiation... and Tapatalk.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

So, I'm in Voltage Control right now and I see these settings. But these settings seem to be the default for my phone.

1200 MHz (1350-25=1325mV)
1000 MHz (1250-25=1225mV)
800 MHz (1200-50=1150mV)
400 MHz (1150-50=950mV)
200 MHz (950-100=850mV)

I don't let it run below 200 MHz, I keep the minimum CPU speed set at 200 MHz.

How do I overclock it though? Is it just a process of changing the Max setting on the General tab?


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

trparky said:


> So, I'm in Voltage Control right now and I see these settings. But these settings seem to be the default for my phone.
> 
> 1200 MHz (1350-25=1325mV)
> 1000 MHz (1250-25=1225mV)
> ...


Yes, just change the Max setting in the General tab to 1200 Mhz


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

If that's the case, then let me tell you that it's amazing what an extra 200 MHz can do. The difference when under load is amazing, especially when dealing with multimedia and multitasking.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

It's not about "safe" frequencies as stated above, it's just stable frequencies. High frequencies won't kill your processor-voltages will. And imnuts has set the kernel to safe voltages that can't kill anything. So the most you can do is make your phone unstable and crash-until your next reboot. 
I prefer Voltage Control Extreme for my OCing. 
Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Reggieb (Jun 7, 2011)

kvswim said:


> It's not about "safe" frequencies as stated above, it's just stable frequencies. High frequencies won't kill your processor-voltages will. And imnuts has set the kernel to safe voltages that can't kill anything. So the most you can do is make your phone unstable and crash-until your next reboot.
> I prefer Voltage Control Extreme for my OCing.
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


This.

And it is unstable up at those top frequencies. At 1.7 Ghz, my phone crashed before I was able to leave setcpu. At 1.5 GHz, took around 30 seconds to crash. Then at 1.2 it was fine. I am trying out 1.3 right now, seems alright, but we'll see.


----------



## hvc1911 (Sep 30, 2011)

1.3 seems to be the sweetspot for me.

1300 -50
1200 -50
1000 -75
800 -100
400 -100
200 -125
100 -150

Noop/smartassv2

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## dennis- (Feb 15, 2012)

noob question. im not looking at the same thing everyone else is in voltage i dont think.

i have the main screen that shows max and min and the governor tab and stuff but im not seeing where you all are seeing the rest of the settings. i see the voltages tab but on mine theres a list from 1700 to 100 so i have no clue what your all talking about. i have not over clocked before so this is greek.


----------



## Bassaholic333 (Sep 24, 2011)

dennis- said:


> noob question. im not looking at the same thing everyone else is in voltage i dont think.
> 
> i have the main screen that shows max and min and the governor tab and stuff but im not seeing where you all are seeing the rest of the settings. i see the voltages tab but on mine theres a list from 1700 to 100 so i have no clue what your all talking about. i have not over clocked before so this is greek.


theres another screen to the right. Put your finger down and swipe to the left then you will see the voltage screen.


----------



## dennis- (Feb 15, 2012)

yea i see that but it starts at 1700. i dont get where everyone is having only 1200 and below


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Just tap on each voltage step you want to use, then tap on the slider that appears below each step to set the amount of under volt for that step. If you set your max scaling on the general page to 1200, then only tap on the steps from 1200 down. All the steps will always show even if they're not being used. Just ignore the ones you're not using.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## dennis- (Feb 15, 2012)

now that makes sense thanks.

so to improve battery life and keep the smooth operation of the rom whats the general consensus on settings


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

dennis- said:


> now that makes sense thanks.
> 
> so to improve battery life and keep the smooth operation of the rom whats the general consensus on settings


It's going to vary from phone to phone. Use the settings others have posted as a rough guide, and adjust from there based on how your phone is performing. I am oc'd to 1200 with 1000 & 1200 @ -50 & everything else @ -75. You'll notice others are doing more UV than me. You have to play around with it to find the right balance of OC & UV that works best on your phone.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------

